# New Business



## jimmy63 (Mar 15, 2009)

I am looking to open a business in Cyprus, I require information regards opening a new business and reliable contacts. 

Regards jim


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jimmy63 said:


> I am looking to open a business in Cyprus, I require information regards opening a new business and reliable contacts.
> 
> Regards jim


Which part of Cyprus are you intending to start your business in andwhat sort of business is it?
This information might help people to give you the ihelp you are asking for.

Veronica


----------



## jimmy63 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Veronica

The Business is a sandwich shop and the location paphos ( Harbour area) I plan to visit Cyprus in the next couple of weeks to look for shop premises any help would be appreciated.

Regards James


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jimmy63 said:


> Hi Veronica
> 
> The Business is a sandwich shop and the location paphos ( Harbour area) I plan to visit Cyprus in the next couple of weeks to look for shop premises any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Regards James


I would strongly recommend that you do your homework very thoroughly before committing any money to this venture.
There have been other sandwich shops started in paphos and they were not in business for very long.
With the drastic drop in tourism I would not have thought that this is the best time for starting this type of business.
Shop premises in the harbour area are very expensive so you would ned to be incredibly busy to make ends meet and I cannot see that happening at the moment.
Sorry if I am putting a damper on your ambitions Jim but I really would hate to see another Brit going back the Uk with their tail between their legs.


Best wishes for your future Jim
Regards Veronica


----------



## jimmy63 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Veronica thank you for you reply, I see that you are very knowledgeable regarding expats setting up business in Cyprus. If possible, and ok with you I would like to contact you in person to discuss my situation a little further in private.

Regards Jim 




Veronica said:


> I would strongly recommend that you do your homework very thoroughly before committing any money to this venture.
> There have been other sandwich shops started in paphos and they were not in business for very long.
> With the drastic drop in tourism I would not have thought that this is the best time for starting this type of business.
> Shop premises in the harbour area are very expensive so you would ned to be incredibly busy to make ends meet and I cannot see that happening at the moment.
> ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jimmy63 said:


> Hi Veronica thank you for you reply, I see that you are very knowledgeable regarding expats setting up business in Cyprus. If possible, and ok with you I would like to contact you in person to discuss my situation a little further in private.
> 
> Regards Jim


Feel free to pm me jim.

Veronica


----------



## jimmy63 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Veronica

Please can you send me contact details and best time to call, my E-mail address <snip>

regards James



Veronica said:


> Feel free to pm me jim.
> 
> 
> Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jimmy63 said:


> Hi Veronica
> 
> Please can you send me contact details and best time to call, my E-mail address <snip>
> 
> regards James


I have sent you a pm jim


----------

